# Just bought a HS720 today.



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

My wife thinks I'm crazy. I have a HS624 trac, a Briggs and Stratton two stage blower and a old Blazer with a western plow. But today I bought a single stage Honda HS 720 snow blower. I've got a problem but I can't help it. Who else has too many machines.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

179 at last count


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Never hurts to have a backup (or two, or 178)... 🤣 

Nice Blazer.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I am more interested in the woody wagon parked in the garage. Is that a Chev Malibu?

Disclosure: Station wagon fetish


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Wilson said:


> Who else has too many machines


I did have 5 until recently, now down to 4 (plow truck, ATV w/plow and 2 blowers), but always keeping an eye out for a bargain or project...
Living off the beaten path, one has to have a back up.


orangputeh said:


> 179 at last count


I cant even imagine, I'm in awe!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

"too many" ??? I don't understand


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

Caper63 said:


> I am more interested in the woody wagon parked in the garage. Is that a Chev Malibu?
> 
> Disclosure: Station wagon fetish


Yep.....I've had it 16 years.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The colour red seems to be a requirement for your snow equipment, is the B&S also red? 🤩 

Nice and shiny, they all seem to be well taken care of.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> The colour red seems to be a requirement for your snow equipment, is the B&S also red?


I have the same question.

I'm also interested in the surfboard on the top of the station wagon...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Personally I prefer the 621. have to get it out of storage and see if it will start...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Wilson said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy....


Yeah, that's an unusual sentiment on this forum.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> The colour red seems to be a requirement for your snow equipment, is the B&S also red? 🤩
> 
> Nice and shiny, they all seem to be well taken care of.


Briggs and Stratton has some red trim but mainly gray.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

Wilson said:


> Briggs and Stratton has some red trim but mainly gray.


The 24 inch Briggs and Stratton machine is kind of strange animal. The engine came off my old Craftsman .....I had the 11.5 hp transplanted to this smaller machine. It's a animal now.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

didn't you hear, we are not getting any snow this winter season!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Where is it? I don't see any HS720.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Caper63 said:


> Disclosure: Station wagon fetish


You'll love my brother's 1959 Olds 88 Fiesta, then... Looks almost exactly like my 1959 98 Holiday SportSedan from the front...


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

aa335 said:


> Where is it? I don't see any HS720.


Picking up next week...they are still up in the warehouse stored right now. They are rearranging the showroom.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> You'll love my brother's 1959 Olds 88 Fiesta, then... Looks almost exactly like my 1959 98 Holiday SportSedan from the front...


I do indeed. That is sweet ride. Has an almost hearse look to it. I had a Volvo wagon when my girls were little, that they claimed looked like a hearse. They are now grown, and they drive station wagons. As does my wife/the momma. Ironically, I am now driving a VW Touraeg SUV (diesel).


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> You'll love my brother's 1959 Olds 88 Fiesta, then... Looks almost exactly like my 1959 98 Holiday SportSedan from the front...
> View attachment 181662
> View attachment 181663
> 
> ...


Wagons are hot these days.


orangputeh said:


> Personally I prefer the 621. have to get it out of storage and see if it will start...


The 621 is no longer available new here in Canada.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Wilson said:


> The 621 is no longer available new here in Canada.


Nope, none for a while now anywhere... HS720 is the only SS Honda is making for our market now (completely built in Swepsonville, NC).


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I as well added a 720 to my fleet a few weeks ago. $600 CDN for a year old commercial model with a year warranty remaining. In almost new condition. Too small for the sellers large courtyard parking area.

Took me awahile to figure out the difference between the residential vs the commercial unit. The commercial (Pro now) had fewer options, but it has a different engine: GC190 vs GS190 and the chute has a broader rotation sweep. There may be other distinctions, but that was all I could find.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Wilson said:


> Wagons are hot these days.
> 
> The 621 is no longer available new here in Canada.


ha, that's funny.......
thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Nope, none for a while now anywhere... HS720 is the only SS Honda is making for our market now (completely built in Swepsonville, NC).


unfortunately , it is NO where near the quality of a 621........a real shame. I would fly in with my private jet to buy a 621.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

Caper63 said:


> I as well added a 720 to my fleet a few weeks ago. $600 CDN for a year old commercial model with a year warranty remaining. In almost new condition. Too small for the sellers large courtyard parking area.
> 
> Took me awahile to figure out the difference between the residential vs the commercial unit. The commercial (Pro now) had fewer options, but it has a different engine: GC190 vs GS190 and the chute has a broader rotation sweep. There may be other distinctions, but that was all I could find.


The price for a new 720 here in Canada is $999.00


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

tabora said:


> You'll love my brother's 1959 Olds 88 Fiesta, then... Looks almost exactly like my 1959 98 Holiday SportSedan from the front...
> View attachment 181662
> View attachment 181663
> 
> ...


That’s a lot of metal!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> unfortunately , it is NO where near the quality of a 621........a real shame. I would fly in with my private jet to buy a 621.


Here's one for sale.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> That’s a lot of metal!


4790 lbs

5-door wagon body type
RWD (rear- wheel drive), automatic 4-speed gearbox
gasoline (petrol) engine with displacement: 6075 cm3 / 370.7 cui, advertised power: 201.5 kW / 270 hp / 274 PS ( SAE gross ), torque: 529 Nm / 390 lb-ft, more data: *1959 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 Fiesta Jetaway Hydra-Matic Drive (aut. 4) Horsepower/Torque Curve*
characteristic dimensions: outside length: 5547 mm / 218.4 in, width: 2052 mm / 80.8 in, wheelbase: 3124 mm / 123 in
reference weights: shipping weight 2095 kg / 4619 lbs estimated curb weight: 2175 kg / 4790 lbs
top speed: 181 km/h (112 mph)
accelerations: 0- 60 mph 11.5© s; 0- 100 km/h 12.1© s (simulation ©automobile-catalog.com); 1/4 mile drag time (402 m) 18.4© s (simulation ©automobile-catalog.com) *1959 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 Fiesta Jetaway Hydra-Matic Drive (aut. 4) Detailed Performance Review*
fuel consumption and mileage: average estimated by a-c©: 22.7 l/100km / 12.4 mpg (imp.) / 10.4 mpg (U.S.) / 4.4 km/l, more data: *1959 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 Fiesta Jetaway Hydra-Matic Drive (aut. 4) Specifications Review*


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Wilson said:


> The price for a new 720 here in Canada is $999.00


$999 + $80 freight + Tax = $1240
Commercial model is $1355 all in

Figured $600 for a year old with warranty remaining was a decent deal. Seller gave me his receipt.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> top speed: 181 km/h (112 mph)


I imagine the wagon would start floating and drifting above 70 mph.

My bad for drifting this into a station wagon chat.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

tabora said:


> You'll love my brother's 1959 Olds 88 Fiesta, then... Looks almost exactly like my 1959 98 Holiday SportSedan from the front...
> View attachment 181664


Anything that big nowadays requires a CDL license to drive and those cars always took all day to wash/wax and a full can of chrome cleaner to make them shine.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Anything that big nowadays requires a CDL license to drive and those cars always took all day to wash/wax and a full can of chrome cleaner to make them shine.


There's enough metal in these things to make 3 compact cars, or 1.2 Ford Expedition.
They crash really well, not so much for the occupants.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Grunt said:


> Anything that big nowadays requires a CDL license to drive


Not around here... Heck, full size crew cab pickups are bigger.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

Picked it up today......


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

I am looking to pick up a HS720, HS35, HS521, or HS629 myself - all depending on the shape and cost of course. I feel having a single stage and two stage is the best way to approach it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Michigan_Snow said:


> I am looking to pick up a HS720, HS35, HS521, or HS629 myself


Based on the feedback of others, I believe that the HS720 & HS621 would be the best choices...


----------

